# Trying to find this bit



## everitt26 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a bit of a router noob and I'm looking for a bit that will give the profile as in the attached photo (the table is routered top and bottom). Is anyone able to tell me what kind of bit to search for and also point me in the direction of a good place to shop for it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## everitt26 (Dec 26, 2017)

It's probably 3 inches wide


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like a raised panel cutter would cut that profile. Check out Rockler.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a table edge bit.
By the way Welcome.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thumbnail bit...


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

*Table Edge...*

That's done commercially on a shaper. You are probably not going to find a router bit that will create more than 1 1/8" cut. Due to the size you MUST use a router table.


----------



## everitt26 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for your help everyone, seriously appreciated!


----------

